# How do you distinguish Graves vs Hashitoxicosis?



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

I have been told I have early Hashi's because of a very low TSH, slightly high FT3 and FT4, and presence of TPO and TTAB(?) antibodies in the absence of TSI antibodies.

But after reading some posts here, I am starting to wonder how completely I should trust that I will swing hypo on my own and that I should not be concerned the hyper tendencies will swing toward Graves. Does that even make sense?

Has anyone else been in this situation, or understand it better and can help elucidate me?

Thanks!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi there,
My situation was strange. I had high TSH, high TSI, somewhat "normal" frees. I was diagnosed with Hashi's and hashitoxicosis, which was no picnic. I also had (still have) high TPO but normal antithyroglobulin.

Did you see the thread on hashitoxicosis here?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kdsjen said:


> I have been told I have early Hashi's because of a very low TSH, slightly high FT3 and FT4, and presence of TPO and TTAB(?) antibodies in the absence of TSI antibodies.
> 
> But after reading some posts here, I am starting to wonder how completely I should trust that I will swing hypo on my own and that I should not be concerned the hyper tendencies will swing toward Graves. Does that even make sense?
> 
> ...


If you have Trab (I am guessing), that would be Thyroglobulin Ab. What as the result and range of that test?

Graves' is a clinical evaluation as per Dr. Robert Graves'.

The patient must exhibit exophthalmos, goiter, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis.

And this explains Hashimtoxicosis very well.

Read Nasdaqphil's Special Report on Hashitoxicosis here........ http://www.thyroidboards.com/hashitoxicos


----------

